
Show HN: Gulp Bro – Gulp, Browserify and Incremental Build - ngryman
https://github.com/ngryman/gulp-bro
======
fiatjaf
I see you're using browserify-incremental[1].

For people who, like me, don't like these "modern" build systems and prefer to
run simple scripts, I suggest using browserify-incremental[1] with something
like entr[2] to trigger faster rebuilds without having to support all this
boilerplate.

[1] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/browserify-
incremental](https://www.npmjs.com/package/browserify-incremental)

[2] [http://entrproject.org/](http://entrproject.org/)

~~~
ngryman
Yes, it just avoids all the boilerplate needed with watchify.

On a side note I generally agree with you on "modern" build systems. However
when a project becomes complex, with lots tasks and multiple environments,
custom logic is needed. Only executing simple command line tools is not
enough. Being able to both run tasks and logic at the same place (gulpfile)
becomes handy.

------
davidsawyer
Just FYI, the "Bro" in the logo looks a lot more like "Bra" to me.

~~~
ngryman
True, I'm going to fix it. Thanks!

